
Apple Mac malware: A short history (1982-2010) - iuguy
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2010/11/24/apple-mac-malware-short-history/
======
sudont
_treasured iMac or MacBook._

Ok, let’s not try to get _too_ precious here. And, since most of the recent
attacks are generally social engineering-based (fake codecs, trojans) platform
security’s still good. Now, hacking vulnerability’s another story...

